# Florida and the mantids.....



## Exotic-Mantis (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey guys,

Do you think exotic mantid species could thrive in the wilderness in Southern or Mid Florida? I know temps are alright, or the lowest it goes to is 40 F, so shouldn't exotics like hymenopus, wahlbergii, creobroter, etc. be able to thrive down there? I know 40 is a bit chilly, but thats the estimated temp to keep male hymenopus in when slowing down their growth speed, so it shouldn't be that bad.... and it's pretty humid down there. (Normal average temp is like 60-90)

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2006)

Possibly. Many other kinds of animals have taken residence in Fl. I don't recommend you release anything though. The fear of foreign species taking hold is one thing that you don't want to be responsible for.


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey,

Yeah i definately see your point. I don't even live in Florida to release em But I think even if people did release a couple species that it wouldn't cause no harm. Everything there is bigger than them, and the species there are bigger.

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2006)

> Hey,Yeah i definately see your point. I don't even live in Florida to release em But I think even if people did release a couple species that it wouldn't cause no harm. Everything there is bigger than them, and the species there are bigger.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eros


Try tellin that to the feds.


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Apr 17, 2006)

LOL- i kno, they're harsh. They just can't know about it :wink:


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 19, 2006)

You never know, a pair of any species may spread into a swarm. But the fear of spreading new diseases into the local species is what fear the USDA the most.


----------



## JT (Apr 23, 2006)

that is an idea none of us, or anyone keeping any exotic species of any kind should entertain. People who release non-native species are the main reason that so many exotics are illegal to own in Florida. that's also the reason Snakeheads are illegal to own now. :evil: which is a real bummer because that's my favorite freshwater fish.they even outlawed those in every state. so the phrase "If you love something, set it free" just isn't a good idea all the time


----------

